# تصميم الحريق باستخدام الجداول... كتاب باللغة العربية... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (17 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الثالث من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

التصميم باستخدام طريقة الجداول

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على nfpa 13  إصدار 2013 ..

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

الكتاب الثاني

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448341.html

الكتاب الأول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448055.html​


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا بشمهندس وفي انتظار باقي السلسلة


----------



## mohamed mech (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و موفق بإذن الله

:20:​


----------



## konan2007 (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*مشكوووووووور بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك 
نرجو الاستمرار في الشرح*


----------



## hikal007 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (18 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (18 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً على الملفات القيمة
مجهود كبير
بورك فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## salama1429 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​
​


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رياض


----------



## zanitty (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ايها الفاضل ابو فاضل


----------



## eng_alex (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عمران احمد (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف الف الف الف الف الف خير
و الى الامام دائما


----------



## hassanaiy (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_m_fatah (20 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Nile Man (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مروان هانى (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng Rahmoon (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور على هذه الكتب مهندس ^____^


----------



## محمد يس (26 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و موفق بإذن الله


----------



## hassan elkholy (28 سبتمبر 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا هو الكتاب الثالث من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها
> 
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليك بورك فيك وفى أعمالك القيمه*


----------



## dohengineer (29 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود.


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (29 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sharaf911 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Kashmar (10 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_omar26 (17 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (18 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عماد حامد ابو (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## ابن العميد (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبإنتظار المزيد


----------



## yousefegyp (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و موفق بإذن الله


----------



## ali&anas (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ***اللهم فرج عن أهل سورية


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (19 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ME2011 (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً
​


----------



## hikal007 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EL3SSAL (20 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك . ربنا يزيد من علمك وايمانك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك أخي رياض
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (9 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (15 يناير 2015)

وجدت الجزء الثالث ... وفقكم الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

شكراً لكم


----------



## ecc1010 (14 مارس 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## thaer11 (14 مارس 2015)

استاذ رياض لك فضل كبير عليي في موضوع التصميم اتمنى ان التقي بك يوما لاشكرك


----------



## راضي راضي (14 مارس 2015)

*الزابط لااستطيع تحميل الكتاب منة*

ممكن فية طريقة اخري لتحميل الكتاب من الروابط المعروضة:29:


----------



## zidan86 (18 مارس 2015)

Thanks. A lot


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)




----------



## gaml111 (17 أبريل 2017)

شكراً على الملفات القيمة​


----------



## abdelsalam anwer (2 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed1984 (16 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## (محمد ودود) (17 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

